# Excited



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm picking up a LGD puppy today. The litter is Great Pyrenees Anatolian Shepard mix. I'm so excited don't know if I'm getting a male or a female I'm leaning more towards a female but I will see when I get there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, good luck.


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks I ended up getting a girl. I named her Jade. Can't wait to introduce her to my goats.


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's Jade on the car ride home


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So sweet! Congratulations! How old is Jade? Is she staying in a kennel in the goat barn already?


----------



## Treu Shutz (Feb 27, 2018)

@SalteyLove she is 13 wks and yes she has a X-Large crate she stays in inside of the goat's pen when I can't watch her. The goats have really warmed up to her especially today after she "protected" them from the dangerous neighbor


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How wonderful!


----------

